# Alfa Awus036H and Master mode

## Demontager

I want to make Awus036H working in Master Mode in order to create Access Point from it. After searched in Google i didn't find exact answer - possible or not put it in master mode.

 So i tried to get know myself,

first, below /var/log/messages after device plugged:

```

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: usb 8-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: ieee80211 phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: ieee80211 phy2: hwaddr 00:c0:ca:23:6f:cd, RTL8187vB (default) V1 + rtl8225z2, rfkill mask 2

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: rtl8187: Customer ID is 0xFF

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: Registered led device: rtl8187-phy2::radio

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: Registered led device: rtl8187-phy2::tx

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: Registered led device: rtl8187-phy2::rx

Jun 19 23:29:04 gateway kernel: rtl8187: wireless switch is on

```

Then i'm checking "Master mode"

```

 gateway WIFI # ifconfig wlan1 down

gateway WIFI # iwconfig wlan1 mode Master

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.

```

Then i tried other modes: "Repeater",  "Ad-Hoc", "Monitor", "Managed" and found that two last one set ok only.

  So, Is any chance to create Access point from this device ?

----------

## Demontager

Well, too sad to say, but guys from linuxwireless.org told me that Awus036H not supporting AP mode at all. 

So i just starting to look for good replacement for it.

After some searching I found that   adapters based on AR9271 chipset should fit my needs.  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc.

 And seems like good TP-Link adapter is TL-WN722N   http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=wlan&pmodel=TL-WN722N

But according to linuxwireless AP Mode it not yet supported in standard kernel releases and will be supported out of box starting from 2.6.40. Is someone had experience to get it work in AP mode  ? How is Injection in aircrack-ng?

  And second choice is adapters based on ZyDAS ZD1211, ZyDAS ZD1211B , Atheros AR5007UG  Chipsets http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw

But I can't find exact hardware based on these chips, Could someone point me to the few of these ones?

----------

## solamour

Have you had any luck with setting TL-WN722N  to master mode? I'm still staying with 2.6.39, so I most likely will come back and try again when kernel 3.0.x becomes stable. In the mean time, I was able to setup Linksys WUSB100 (1737:0078) as an access point with hostapd.

I think some Ralink chipsets, such as RT73USB, also work, but I have limited success with that; depending on the kernel version, hostapd version, with/without WPA, when they work, they work well, but when they don't, they simply don't. Perhaps mine is an abnormal case, but the only the following combinations worked well.

kernel 2.6.38 + hostapd 20110604 + WPA

kernel 2.6.38 + hostapd 20110731 + Open

kernel 2.6.39 + hostapd 20110604 + Open

__

sol

----------

## solamour

I just verified that the AP mode works with following combination.

kernel 3.0.4

TL-WN722N (ath9k_htc)

hostapd-0.7.3

```
3.0.4-gentoo
```

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
```

__

sol

----------

